# Favorite Semi-Transparent Stain?



## BhamPainter (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey all,

I'm working on a bid for next season on a house near a saltwater bay. It's cedar shake siding with extensive wood decks. It's currently stained with a transparent, and it's been quite a while since it's been coated.

I'm going to do a sodium hydroxide wash, then oxalic acid, then stain with semi-transparent. Does anyone have a favorite product they would like to recommend?

I've used Deckscapes Alkyd, and I loved the application properties, but I haven't really seen how well it weathers yet. I really like the way the WB Arborcoat weathers, but I don't want a two-coat product on the deck. Honestly, though, I would prefer it for the siding (I hate cleaning my sprayer out with thinner, and the house is enormous).


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

I've had good results using Arbor coat semi on vertical surfaces, where the clear coat is not necessary. I would however strongly suggest you use the old school TWP-100 series alkyd, available at your local Miller paint stores. Nothing else available locally beats it, IMO.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I second TWP 100, love that stuff!


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

TWP is awesome stuff!


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

Armstrong & Clark, TWP


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Flood


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

StepUpBham said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm working on a bid for next season on a house near a saltwater bay. It's cedar shake siding with extensive wood decks. It's currently stained with a transparent, and it's been quite a while since it's been coated.
> 
> ...


I think washing with sodium hydroxide, then oxalic acid will be over kill. 

Personally I'd just do the oxalic acid wash, then rinse.

I've never washed, or used sodium hydroxide before either so I don't know how it will react.


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

Twp 100


----------



## drakebauer (Jun 23, 2015)

*Flood and Storm Sytem Semi Transparents*

Do the Flood and Storm Sytem Semi Transparents need to be stripped or are they as easy to recoat as some say the Armstrong is which is not available except by shipping methods.

Thanks


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Armstrong is prone to mildew in humid climates.


----------



## JourneymanBrian (Mar 16, 2015)

journeymanPainter said:


> I think washing with sodium hydroxide, then oxalic acid will be over kill.
> 
> Personally I'd just do the oxalic acid wash, then rinse.
> 
> I've never washed, or used sodium hydroxide before either so I don't know how it will react.


a weak acid rinse could put you on the safe side that your surface is not alkaline when you paint. 

better a slightly acidic surface than a slightly alkaline one, although its probably irrelevant if your not using oil.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

doctors11 said:


> Armstrong is prone to mildew in humid climates.


What stain do you use for humid regions?


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

PRC said:


> What stain do you use for humid regions?


 TWP 100 series.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Looks like I can't get TWP. No shipping to PA or MD.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

If you can get the non voc TWP that's what I would use. The BM 2 coat system here had way to many failures they don't bother even trying to sell it anymore.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

PRC said:


> Looks like I can't get TWP. No shipping to PA or MD.


 I think the lower VOC one is the 1500 series.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

doctors11 said:


> I think the lower VOC one is the 1500 series.


That's correct. I only know this because Doc "hipped" me to the TWP products and I've been researching their products online. 

BTW Doc, I'm gonna be hitting ya with a few more questions about it soon. That deck I posted about a few months ago is gonna be reboarded soon. (I hope). :thumbsup:


----------



## Finelinepainting (Jun 25, 2015)

What is twp 100


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Finelinepainting said:


> What is twp 100


google "twp 100" 

first thing that comes up


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Finelinepainting said:


> What is twp 100












That's some TWP 100 Pecan I did two weeks ago.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> That's some TWP 100 Pecan I did two weeks ago.


Is that wet, or does it have some sheen when dry?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

That's a little wet it dries flat. Still looks good tho.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Got a customer who asks about a "furniture-type" finish for his deck, which I interpret as having some sheen. In my mind, to have a sheen would require some film building product and film building products don't do well on decks. 

So I keep telling him "no". :yes:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> Got a customer who asks about a "furniture-type" finish for his deck, which I interpret as having some sheen. In my mind, to have a sheen would require some film building product and film building products don't do well on decks.
> 
> So I keep telling him "no". :yes:


Cabot Australian Timber oil has a nice look to it but I have no idea what recoating it would be like down the line.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> Got a customer who asks about a "furniture-type" finish for his deck, which I interpret as having some sheen. In my mind, to have a sheen would require some film building product and film building products don't do well on decks.
> 
> So I keep telling him "no". :yes:


Maybe take a look at some of the marine products, like the Deks Olje system.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> That's correct. I only know this because Doc "hipped" me to the TWP products and I've been researching their products online.
> 
> BTW Doc, I'm gonna be hitting ya with a few more questions about it soon. That deck I posted about a few months ago is gonna be reboarded soon. (I hope). :thumbsup:


 What choices are you offering them for the reboarding?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

doctors11 said:


> What choices are you offering them for the reboarding?


The deck will be reboarded with PT pine. I got some samples of the TWP100, Rustic and Cedartone. He likes the Cedartone, his wife likes the Rustic.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> The deck will be reboarded with PT pine. I got some samples of the TWP100, Rustic and Cedartone. He likes the Cedartone, his wife likes the Rustic.


 Mix 'em...:yes:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

doctors11 said:


> Mix 'em...:yes:


That idea did cross my mind.


----------



## Finelinepainting (Jun 25, 2015)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Finelinepainting said:
> 
> 
> > What is twp 100
> ...


Looks really good I don't see that stuff on the east coast


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Finelinepainting said:


> Looks really good I don't see that stuff on the east coast


You have to order it online. :yes:


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

All SW's can order twp products. Depending on your state you will need appropriate voc version.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

I use the arbor coat new hybrid semi transparent. Works great


----------



## Barklee (Jul 14, 2015)

We are building a new cedar pergola and I'm trying to find the best semi transparent stain. Being in ohio we can't get the good stuff anymore (twp100). 
What is voc compliant that works as well as the twp 100?
Thanks


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't have much experience with the new WB semi trans stains but I'm on a job now where I've got to try the WB Super Deck semi-trans and the WB Woodscapes semi-trans. 

So far, I like them both. The Super Deck seems to have a little too much pigment to really be a semi transparent. It's more like a semi-solid after two coats. 

The Woodscapes is more transparent. And pretty much acts like a regular oil stain except that it seems more prone to lap. It soaks into the wood surprisingly well for a WB, and gives a nice semi transparent color with two coats. 

I can't comment on the durability, but from an application/initial appearance point of view the WB Woodscapes is my new favorite for sure. 

It's awfully nice to spray stain all day and be able to wash up with soap and water.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Barklee said:


> We are building a new cedar pergola and I'm trying to find the best semi transparent stain. Being in ohio we can't get the good stuff anymore (twp100). What is voc compliant that works as well as the twp 100? Thanks


TWP 1500 would be my guess. Doc will be along here soon. He's one of the resident experts here. 
He'll help.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

After spending yesterday sanding peeling latex semi trans I can honestly say the only latex stain I'd ever consider using is solid. :yes:









I tried the semi super deck oil on a house my customer was selling. It seemed more like a latex than oil, plus hid way too much grain. 

Ken lives in PA (same VOC laws as Ohio) and doesn't seem to have a problem getting TWP and Armstrong Clark.


----------



## Jazz_Painter (Feb 22, 2015)

Anybody familiar with Sansin products? They're from Ontario but they make great semi transparent stains. Their best semi trans product is called DEC, 2 coats system, latex. It can go on decks that have little space/aeration above the ground. All their products are latex and environmentally friendly. They have some great products.


----------



## paf9485 (Jun 8, 2015)

slinger58 said:


> Got a customer who asks about a "furniture-type" finish for his deck, which I interpret as having some sheen. In my mind, to have a sheen would require some film building product and film building products don't do well on decks.
> 
> So I keep telling him "no". :yes:


Have you used the Sikkens ProLuxe DEK Finish? 

It is a 2 coat system designed for decks. It gives a satin finish. When it is time to refresh it, just clean it and recoat. The product is designed to adhere to itself, so there isn't a need to fully strip the surface when reapplying.


----------



## Jazz_Painter (Feb 22, 2015)

I used the Cetol DEK from that company and loved the results (great looks). However, I was informed that you can't use it on a deck that is less than 3 feet from the soil, or without proper ventilation. They also changed their receipe with the new VOC norms and I've heard the sikkens products aren't as performing as before.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Over the last few years Sikkens did change and remove some products from their lines, but my understanding was that they again revamped and returned some products to their lines.

It's hard to keep up with these guys sometimes. Gotta check to see what the current status is of certain products.


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Over the last few years Sikkens did change and remove some products from their lines, but my understanding was that they again revamped and returned some products to their lines.
> 
> It's hard to keep up with these guys sometimes. Gotta check to see what the current status is of certain products.



The North American sikkens line was purchased 5 years ago by ppg. So you have a different manufacturer using different raw materials in different factories using different voc regulations. The license agreement to use the sikkens name and trademarks (rubbol, Cecil, dek, etc...) expire for ppg by end of 2016. 

So your sikkens products are now not the same product, formula, raw material, factories and soon all new names.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

PaintPimp, do you have any idea why Sikkens recently started calling its products Proluxe? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

PNW Painter said:


> PaintPimp, do you have any idea why Sikkens recently started calling its products Proluxe?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're doing that in Canada too, but with a little note on the can "Same Sikkens formula, different name".


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

PNW Painter said:


> PaintPimp, do you have any idea why Sikkens recently started calling its products Proluxe?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Look at what I wrote above. 

Ppg could only use the sikkens, rubbol, cetol name for a few years. They bought the North American business of AkzoNobel which including sikkens wood business. Outside the U.S. Sikkens is still used by Akko Nobel in different industries. 
Akzo and ppg are direct competitors worldwide. They don't want to ppg rights to they're trademarks.

So your old sikkens is no more. Formula changed a few times in a few years by a different owner with different raw materials.


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Wildbill7145 said:


> They're doing that in Canada too, but with a little note on the can "Same Sikkens formula, different name".



Same formula as when? Last re formulation? Not the one 5 years ago. So it's not misinformation but a play on marketing.


----------

